# Uomo con 20 anni in più



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

*Uomo con 20 anni in più*

Ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni piu grande di me! io sono sposata da circa 2 anni ed ho perso la testa per questa persona! Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni 2-3 volte stiamo organizzando di vederci al piu presto. Premetto che con mio marito le cose non sono tutte rose e fiori e tutto quello che non mi da mio marito me lo da LUI. La storia sta diventando veramente importante per me pero ho paura che mio marito scopra qualche cosa e cosi passerei dalla parte del torto IO! Aiutatemi non so cosa fare se continuare a sentire questa persona per me importante o chiudere definitivamente.....HELP io lo amo!!!!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni piu grande di me! io sono sposata da circa 2 anni ed ho perso la testa per questa persona! Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni 2-3 volte stiamo organizzando di vederci al piu presto. Premetto che con mio marito le cose non sono tutte rose e fiori e tutto quello che non mi da mio marito me lo da LUI. La storia sta diventando veramente importante per me pero ho paura che mio marito scopra qualche cosa e cosi passerei dalla parte del torto IO! Aiutatemi non so cosa fare se continuare a sentire questa persona per me importante o chiudere definitivamente.....HELP io lo amo!!!!


Ciao Dada, è sposato pure lui?


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao MK no lui convive!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni piu grande di me! io sono sposata da circa 2 anni ed ho perso la testa per questa persona! Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni 2-3 volte stiamo organizzando di vederci al piu presto. Premetto che con mio marito le cose non sono tutte rose e fiori e tutto quello che non mi da mio marito me lo da LUI. La storia sta diventando veramente importante per me pero ho paura che mio marito scopra qualche cosa e cosi passerei dalla parte del torto IO! Aiutatemi non so cosa fare se continuare a sentire questa persona per me importante o chiudere definitivamente.....HELP io lo amo!!!!


ami chi?


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni piu grande di me! io sono sposata da circa 2 anni ed ho perso la testa per questa persona! Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni 2-3 volte stiamo organizzando di vederci al piu presto. Premetto che con mio marito le cose non sono tutte rose e fiori e tutto quello che non mi da mio marito me lo da LUI. La storia sta diventando veramente importante per me pero ho paura che mio marito scopra qualche cosa e cosi passerei dalla parte del torto IO! Aiutatemi non so cosa fare se continuare a sentire questa persona per me importante o chiudere definitivamente.....HELP io lo amo!!!!



Dada ci sono persone che ti hanno gia' risposto qua:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=517242#post517242


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni piu grande di me! io sono sposata da circa 2 anni ed ho perso la testa per questa persona! Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni 2-3 volte stiamo organizzando di vederci al piu presto. Premetto che con mio marito le cose non sono tutte rose e fiori e tutto quello che non mi da mio marito me lo da LUI. La storia sta diventando veramente importante per me pero ho paura che mio marito scopra qualche cosa e cosi passerei dalla parte del torto IO! Aiutatemi non so cosa fare se continuare a sentire questa persona per me importante o chiudere definitivamente.....HELP io lo amo!!!!


 

....mmmm.....come fai ad amare una persona che non hai mai visto e che hai conosciuto in chat....?...mah...non sarà che forse devi analizzare un pò meglio dentro di te come stanno le cose...e cercare di capire come sia stato sufficiente il parlare con un altra persona per portare la tua mente così lontana da un marito appena sposato....due anni...non sottovalutare mai nulla....perchè magari c'è uno a fianco a te che ha riposto in te qualcosa che tu cerchi di riporre lontano da lui....


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ciao MK no lui convive!!!


Beh più o meno la stessa cosa... da quanto tempo convive? E tu dopo soli due anni già alla ricerca di altro? Cosa c'è che non va con tuo marito?


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

ops grazie mari' mi ero persa il post!


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*dada*

Mari' ha ragione, però io non ti ho risposto e lo faccio qui.




dada ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni piu grande di me! io sono sposata da circa 2 anni ed ho perso la testa per questa persona! Matrimonio con basi piutto stoprecarie su cui lavorerei Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni 2-3 volte stiamo organizzando di vederci al piu presto.Vi vedrete non temere...  Premetto che con mio marito le cose non sono tutte rose e fiori e tutto quello che non mi da mio marito me lo da LUI. Cioé la clandestinità, il senso della trasgressione ed il corteggiamento pre-orizzontale? La storia sta diventando veramente importante per me pero ho paura che mio marito scopra qualche cosa e cosi passerei dalla parte del torto IO! Ed hai paura perché in caso di separazione non avresti gli stessi diritti o perché temi che non ti vedrebbe più come la persona integra che crede?Aiutatemi non so cosa fare se continuare a sentire questa persona per me importante o chiudere definitivamente.....HELP io lo amo!!!!


Sei tu che devi sapere quali siano le tue priorità e quale sia la scelkta conveniente, posto che se hai problemi con tuo marito e di coppia quelli devi risolvere e non metterci una pezza con un furbacchione da chat.
La sola cosa che ti si può garantire é che come mente alla moglie mente a te e quindi tu la verità sul perché lui sia in chat non la saprai certo da lui... sempre che tu sia l'unica interlocutrice web che ha... con i Peter Pan ed i Narcisi non si é mai sicure di nulla.
Bruja


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Purtroppo con mio marito avevo aspettative moolto diverse da quello che ho avuto dopo il matrimonio! Ad iniziare dai rapporti intimi e via via in tutto il resto! Mi fa strano anche a me essermi innamorata di una persona che ho conosciuto in chat! forse innamorata è una parola un po grossa però riesco a volergli piu bene che a mio marito!!!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei tu che devi sapere quali siano le tue priorità e quale sia la scelkta conveniente, posto che se hai problemi con tuo marito e di coppia quelli devi risolvere e non metterci una pezza con un furbacchione da chat.
> La sola cosa che ti si può garantire é che come mente alla moglie mente a te e quindi tu la verità sul perché lui sia in chat non la saprai certo da lui... *sempre che tu sia l'unica interlocutrice web che ha... con i Peter Pan ed i Narcisi non si é mai sicure di nulla.*
> Bruja


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....mmmm.....*come fai ad amare una persona che non hai mai visto e che hai conosciuto in chat....?...*mah...non sarà che forse devi analizzare un pò meglio dentro di te come stanno le cose...e cercare di capire come sia stato sufficiente il parlare con un altra persona per portare la tua mente così lontana da un marito appena sposato....due anni...non sottovalutare mai nulla....perchè magari c'è uno a fianco a te che ha riposto in te qualcosa che tu cerchi di riporre lontano da lui....


La super fantasia bello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fa brutti scherzi


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Purtroppo con mio marito avevo aspettative moolto diverse da quello che ho avuto dopo il matrimonio! Ad iniziare dai rapporti intimi e via via in tutto il resto! Mi fa strano anche a me essermi innamorata di una persona che ho conosciuto in chat! forse innamorata è una parola un po grossa *però riesco a volergli piu bene che a mio marito!!*!


dopo 2 anni di matrimonio?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Purtroppo con mio marito avevo aspettative moolto diverse da quello che ho avuto dopo il matrimonio! Ad iniziare dai rapporti intimi e via via in tutto il resto! Mi fa strano anche a me essermi innamorata di una persona che ho conosciuto in chat! forse innamorata è una parola un po grossa però riesco a volergli piu bene che a mio marito!!!


Scusa Dada ma i rapporti da fidanzati erano diversi? Con l'uomo conosciuto in chat vi siete mai visti?


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Sicuramente Bruja hai ragione da lui non saprò mai cosa cerce in chat e con quante persone "stupide" come me si sente! Io pero adesso sto bene


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

se uno conosciuti sul web con cui hai rapporti x ora solo telefonici ti da piu di tuo marito o tuo marito ha le caratteristiche piu da vegetale che da umano o tu 6 propensa a sto genere di cose
io sono stato con 2 sposate conosciute in rete.......


----------



## Kid (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni piu grande di me! io sono sposata da circa 2 anni ed ho perso la testa per questa persona! Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni 2-3 volte stiamo organizzando di vederci al piu presto. Premetto che con mio marito le cose non sono tutte rose e fiori e tutto quello che non mi da mio marito me lo da LUI. La storia sta diventando veramente importante per me pero ho paura che mio marito scopra qualche cosa e cosi passerei dalla parte del torto IO! Aiutatemi non so cosa fare se continuare a sentire questa persona per me importante o chiudere definitivamente.....HELP io lo amo!!!!


Somiglia molto ad una infatuazione adolescenziale.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Purtroppo con mio marito avevo aspettative moolto diverse da quello che ho avuto dopo il matrimonio! Ad iniziare dai rapporti intimi e via via in tutto il resto! Mi fa strano anche a me essermi innamorata di una persona che ho conosciuto in chat! forse innamorata è una parola un po grossa però *riesco a volergli piu bene che a mio marito*!!!


 ci credo, mica ti lascia i calzini sporchi per casa!
nè ti mette il muso se non c'è il pane fresco a cena!
DAda, sul serio, mica sei una ragazzina!!!!
E se ti mancano delle cose con tuo marito, quali sono?
E come risolverle?
Fuggendo?
con un altro conosciuto in rete? Per quanto, un'orA?!?!?


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Sai alexandro penso che la prima soluzione sia quella giusta! Io non sono propensa a queste cose infatti è la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale (se cosi si puo definire)!!! 
Poi in rete saprai meglio di me è tutto un'altro mondo...Ci si sente dire quello che si vuole sentire e ci si sente appagati di un qualche cosa che poi in realtà non sai se possa esistere!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

come dice una strofa dell'ultima canzone di Povia
"....non sposarti mai x carita'......."


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Forse kid hai ragione! Anche se ormai l'età adolescenziale l'ho passata!!!!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La super fantasia bello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
....eh eh....e lo so, bella....che la superfantasia fa brutti scherzi....specie quando è fomentata da una realtà spesso frustrante...(non è detto che sia il caso specifico.....)....


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*no... no mia cara*



dada ha detto:


> Sicuramente Bruja hai ragione da lui non saprò mai cosa cerce in chat e con quante persone "stupide" come me si sente! Io pero adesso sto bene


Tu stai bene con "il ruolo che lui assume con te"... é di quello che hai bisogno e non di LUI, lui o un altro non avrebbe fatto differenza, é come ti senti tu che fa la differenza...da questo devi partire ed analizzare cosa non funzioni nel tuo ancor giovane matrimonio. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Sai alexandro penso che la prima soluzione sia quella giusta! Io non sono propensa a queste cose infatti è la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale (se cosi si puo definire)!!!
> Poi in rete saprai meglio di me è tutto un'altro mondo...Ci si sente dire quello che si vuole sentire e ci si sente appagati di un qualche cosa che poi in realtà non sai se possa esistere!!!


 quindi sei sposata con una pianta e non con un uomo....
allora come ha fatto a dire "si" davanti al prete ???


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexandro peccato che Povia l'ha detto troppo tardi....


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Alexandro peccato che Povia l'ha detto troppo tardi....


 si infatti 
x me Povia era pure un p'o' gay...quella canzone rappresenta se stesso...e' un testo autobiografico
dovrebbe fare
"povia era gay ma adesso sta con lei...."


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si infatti
> x me Povia era pure un p'o' gay...quella canzone rappresenta se stesso...e' un testo autobiografico
> dovrebbe fare
> "povia era gay ma adesso sta con lei...."


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Alexandro peccato che Povia l'ha detto troppo tardi....


 

....ma...dada....con tuo marito sei proprio alla frutta...?...pensi sia sinceramente così...?


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Era diverso prima del matrimonio! Si spera sempre dopo di riuscire a cambiare la persona....ma raramente funziona ed io dopo neanche 2 anni mi sono gia stancata di quasi tutto quello che dice e che fa o non fa soprattutto!!!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Era diverso prima del matrimonio! Si spera sempre dopo di riuscire a cambiare la persona....ma raramente funziona ed io dopo neanche 2 anni mi sono gia stancata di quasi tutto quello che dice e che fa o *non fa soprattutto*!!!


Cosa NON fa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

avete prole?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Era diverso prima del matrimonio! Si spera sempre dopo di riuscire a cambiare la persona....ma raramente funziona ed io dopo neanche 2 anni mi sono gia stancata di quasi tutto quello che dice e che fa o non fa soprattutto!!!


 

....ma cos'è che non fa, dada.....?


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Era diverso prima del matrimonio! Si spera sempre dopo di riuscire a cambiare la persona....ma raramente funziona ed io dopo neanche 2 anni mi sono gia stancata di quasi tutto quello che dice e che fa o non fa soprattutto!!!


ma non pensi che due anni siano un pò pochi per mettere tutto in crisi con uno che non conosci in chat?
nessun desiderio di  cercare di raddrizzare il tuo matrimonio=


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Era diverso prima del matrimonio! Si spera sempre dopo di riuscire a cambiare la persona....ma raramente funziona ed io dopo neanche 2 anni mi sono gia stancata di quasi tutto quello che dice e che fa o non fa soprattutto!!!


 soluzione B: lascairlo e farsi le proprie esperienze... sapendo cosa non si vuole e aggiustando il tiro per il futuro...
madonnina, come può un grande amore finire così in cenere?


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa NON fa?





velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....ma cos'è che non fa, dada.....?
















   curiosoni!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

io giovedi' ho conosciuto una ragazza
ma e' da domenica che non e' piu come la vorrei...e' cambiata molto


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*dada*



dada ha detto:


> Era diverso prima del matrimonio! Si spera sempre dopo di riuscire a cambiare la persona....ma raramente funziona ed io dopo neanche 2 anni mi sono gia stancata di quasi tutto quello che dice e che fa o non fa soprattutto!!!


Ecco il primo errore... la stanchezza é conseguente alla non riuscita dei tuoi intenti. Allora affronta questa realtà, non risolverla con un globetrotter da chat...
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io giovedi' ho conosciuto una ragazza
> ma e' da domenica che non e' piu come la vorrei...e' cambiata molto


 ti ha chiamato?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> curiosoni!


 

....mmm....la curiosità è l'anticamera del sapere.....


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco il primo errore... la stanchezza é conseguente alla non riuscita dei tuoi intenti. Allora affronta questa realtà, non risolverla con *un globetrotter da chat...*
> Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti ha chiamato?


 mi ha chiamato
tesssssoro


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....mmm....la curiosità è l'anticamera del sapere.....


... e' stata anche la causa che ci ha spinti ad alzarci sulle 2 zampe


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....ma cos'è che non fa, dada.....?


 
non mi da certe emozioni quando abbiamo rapporti e non gli interessa darmele!!! Me l'ha dimostrato in tutti i modi anche se io gli chiedo alcune cose fa orecchie da mercante! e con alcune cose non pensare chissa cosa! Non mi da piu tante piccole cose che da fidanzati mi facevano sentire per lui importante.....Sono perfino arrivata a pensare avesse un'altra da riempire di attenzioni...visto che con me non ha piu voglia!!!


----------



## Kid (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Forse kid hai ragione! Anche se ormai l'età adolescenziale l'ho passata!!!!


Tranquilla, io ne ho avute almeno 2 adolescenze... e ho 31 anni!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi ha chiamato
> tesssssoro


 eccalalà!!!


Grazie donna Verena e Sig. Gray!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non mi da certe emozioni quando abbiamo rapporti e non gli interessa darmele!!! Me l'ha dimostrato in tutti i modi anche se io gli chiedo alcune cose fa orecchie da mercante! e con alcune cose non pensare chissa cosa! Non mi da piu tante piccole cose che da fidanzati mi facevano sentire per lui importante.....Sono perfino arrivata a pensare avesse un'altra da riempire di attenzioni...visto che con me non ha piu voglia!!!


Rivolgersi ad un esperto no?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non mi da certe emozioni quando abbiamo rapporti e non gli interessa darmele!!! Me l'ha dimostrato in tutti i modi anche se io gli chiedo alcune cose fa orecchie da mercante! e con alcune cose non pensare chissa cosa! Non mi da piu tante piccole cose che da fidanzati mi facevano sentire per lui importante.....Sono perfino arrivata a pensare avesse un'altra da riempire di attenzioni...visto che con me non ha piu voglia!!!


 
...dal primo giorno di matrimonio si è mostrato diverso da ciò che per te rappresentava prima.....?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non mi da certe emozioni quando abbiamo rapporti e non gli interessa darmele!!! Me l'ha dimostrato in tutti i modi anche se io gli chiedo alcune cose fa orecchie da mercante! e con alcune cose non pensare chissa cosa! Non mi da piu tante piccole cose che da fidanzati mi facevano sentire per lui importante.....Sono perfino arrivata a pensare avesse un'altra da riempire di attenzioni...visto che con me non ha piu voglia!!!


 non facevi prima a dire che tromba male?


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rivolgersi ad un esperto no?


Il problema più grosso è che lui non capisce questo mio stato neanche a spiegarglielo! Trova la situazione strana figurati come posso fare a portarlo da un'esperto


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non facevi prima a dire che tromba male?


sta male.
così suona meglio.
e dopo 2 anni....


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non facevi prima a dire che tromba male?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non mi da certe emozioni quando abbiamo rapporti e non gli interessa darmele!!! Me l'ha dimostrato in tutti i modi anche se io gli chiedo alcune cose fa orecchie da mercante! e con alcune cose non pensare chissa cosa! Non mi da piu tante piccole cose che da fidanzati mi facevano sentire per lui importante.....Sono perfino arrivata a pensare avesse un'altra da riempire di attenzioni...visto che con me non ha piu voglia!!!





Mari' ha detto:


> Rivolgersi ad un esperto no?





velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...dal primo giorno di matrimonio si è mostrato diverso da ciò che per te rappresentava prima.....?


 un esperto mi pare quantomeno prematuro.
la mancanza di dialogo mi pare ora un problema non da poco... 
insormontabile? non basta chiedere certe cose, dada. Bisogna capire perchè le faceva allora e perchè ora non più. Dialogare e trovare il filo...
Posso dirti di una mia amica nei tuoi panni che ha lasciato il marito per stare con l'amante... amante impegnato... purtroppo! 
ALla fine ha lasciato l'amante ed è tornata col marito. Era amore davvero, ma mancava il dialogo.
Ora hanno il dialogo. Ed una ferita tremenda che gli trapassa il cuore.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ALla fine ha lasciato l'amante ed è tornata col marito. Era amore davvero, ma mancava il dialogo.
> Ora hanno il dialogo. Ed una ferita tremenda che gli trapassa il cuore.


 ah pero'
comodo cosi'
l'amante nn e' piu disponibile
e torno dal marito 
un proverbio delle mie parti dice
"piuttosto che niente e' meglio piuttosto"


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah pero'
> comodo cosi'
> l'amante nn e' piu disponibile
> e torno dal marito
> ...


Si dice così anche dalle mie parti!
Non potri mai tornare indietro una volta andata via!!!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah pero'
> comodo cosi'
> l'amante nn e' piu disponibile
> e torno dal marito
> ...


 ma, sai, lui è un bell'uomo ed ha avuto un'altra storia durante la separazione. E oggi, a vederli, sono molto più 'coppia' di un anno fa appena ritornati insieme... credo non fosse comodità, ma amore... però la prima volta non avevano avuto il coraggio di andarsi fino in fondo reciprocamente...


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si dice così anche dalle mie parti!
> Non potri mai tornare indietro una volta andata via!!!


 la domanda per te era: vale la pena perdere tutto? non c'è altro da dire/tentare?
tipo dirgli che hai un'attrazione per un altro?


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si dice così anche dalle mie parti!
> Non potri mai tornare indietro una volta andata via!!!


 

Più che altro chi è che ti ripiglia se vai via con l'amante! Pover'uomo...


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Più che altro chi è che ti ripiglia se vai via con l'amante! Pover'uomo...


donna...


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la domanda per te era: vale la pena perdere tutto? non c'è altro da dire/tentare?
> tipo dirgli che hai un'attrazione per un altro?


 

Non so quanta gente 'sta rivelazione la prenderebbe come uno stimolo a migliorare il rapporto di coppia...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Più che altro chi è che ti ripiglia se vai via con l'amante! Pover'uomo...


Perché no?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Più che altro chi è che ti ripiglia se vai via con l'amante! Pover'uomo...


 credimi
non sai quanti ce ne sono
e poi dicono che e' la donna il sesso debole.....


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perché no?


 
Diciamo nessuno che io conosca allora...poi ci sono quelli cazzuti ed hanno tutta la mia ammirazione..ma se mio marito se ne va con un'altra può anche scordarsi il mio nome (e viceversa, senza dubbio) e non perchè non ci si ami...se sono attratta da un altro cerco di capire da sola se è solo una sbandata e cos'è importante per me, cerco di capire cosa non va nel mio arpporto e se posso/possiamo rimediare e rispolverare la nostra storia ma non farei mai una rivelazione del genere...sarebbe l'inizio della fine...per me eh


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non so quanta gente 'sta rivelazione la prenderebbe come uno stimolo a migliorare il rapporto di coppia...


 vero, ma la chance alternativa è buttare tutto alle ortiche.
Lei può anche tradire e non dir nulla, ma quanto resisterebbe con l'ameba di marito avendo fatto sesso con lo stupendo amante vegliardo via web? 
Posto poi che, mollato il marito con rabbia perchè non è come l'amante (bontà sua) poi come si troverebbe? meno sola?


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vero, ma la chance alternativa è buttare tutto alle ortiche.
> Lei può anche tradire e non dir nulla, *ma quanto resisterebbe con l'ameba di marito avendo fatto sesso con lo stupendo amante vegliardo via web? *
> Posto poi che, mollato il marito con rabbia perchè non è come l'amante (bontà sua) poi come si troverebbe? meno sola?


abbiam già stabilito che è un 'ameba??


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> abbiam già stabilito che è un 'ameba??


 lei lo vede come tale.
non c'è molta differenza, ora come ora...


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la domanda per te era: vale la pena perdere tutto? non c'è altro da dire/tentare?
> tipo dirgli che hai un'attrazione per un altro?


 
penso visto quello che ho di non perdere molto! Non penso che dirgli che provo attrazione per un'altro uomo non sia la soluzione ai nostri problemi...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> penso visto quello che ho di non perdere molto! Non penso che dirgli che provo attrazione per un'altro uomo non sia la soluzione ai nostri problemi...


Giriamo la cosa, se tuo marito ti dicesse di sentirsi attratto verso un'altra donna? Come la prenderesti?


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vero, *ma la chance alternativa è buttare tutto alle ortiche.*
> Lei può anche tradire e non dir nulla, ma quanto resisterebbe con l'ameba di marito avendo fatto sesso con lo stupendo amante vegliardo via web?
> Posto poi che, mollato il marito con rabbia perchè non è come l'amante (bontà sua) poi come si troverebbe? meno sola?


 
No la questione per me è che se devo buttare tutto alle ortiche lo faccio per uno con cui valga la pena e non con il primo (o secondo o terzo etc) che mi fa un complimento senza avermi neppure mai vista.
Qui parliamo di un incontro solo virtuale...è ridicolo! le tentazioni le abbiamo tutti, siamo fatti di carne (e la primavera è alle porte, occhio gente eh!) ma si mette sul piatto della bilancia un matrimonio ed un web-marpione. Secondo te se Dada va dal marito e dice di aver preso una sbandata per uno quanto meno il marito le chiederà dove l'ha conosciuto. Quando lei risponde "in rete" minimo le arriva un calcio nel culo!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

piu che altro
mi pare strano che dopo soli 2 anni sto marito sia diventato un ectoplasma e prima era tutto sto pezzo d'uomo che dava tante emozioni


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Giriamo la cosa, se tuo marito ti dicesse di sentirsi attratto verso un'altra donna? Come la prenderesti?


 
mi pare di capire che a 'sto punto sarebbe contenta


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Giriamo la cosa, se tuo marito ti dicesse di sentirsi attratto verso un'altra donna? Come la prenderesti?


In questo preciso istante gli aprirei la porta e gli direi vai sei ancora qui?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No la questione per me è che se devo buttare tutto alle ortiche lo faccio per uno con cui valga la pena e non con il primo (o secondo o terzo etc) che mi fa un complimento senza avermi neppure mai vista.
> Qui parliamo di un incontro solo virtuale...è ridicolo! le tentazioni le abbiamo tutti, siamo fatti di carne (e la primavera è alle porte, occhio gente eh!) ma si mette sul piatto della bilancia un matrimonio ed un web-marpione. Secondo te se Dada va dal marito e dice di aver preso una sbandata per uno quanto meno il marito le chiederà dove l'ha conosciuto. Quando lei risponde "in rete" minimo le arriva un calcio nel culo!


Ah perché se lo conosce in un bar o nel posto di lavoro è diverso? 

ps lasciamo stare i calci in culo...


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> piu che altro
> mi pare strano che dopo soli 2 anni sto marito sia diventato un ectoplasma e prima era tutto sto pezzo d'uomo che dava tante emozioni


 
non ti stupire


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> In questo preciso istante gli aprirei la porta e gli direi vai sei ancora qui?


Beh allora sei alla frutta... comincia a pensare alla nuova vita. Tua. Figli non ne avete, che aspetti?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> non ti stupire


 infatti non mi stupisco
ad alcune  ex amanti lo dicevo
ma xche cazzo ti sei sposata se  sapevi che tanto era cosi?


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> infatti non mi stupisco
> ad alcune ex amanti lo dicevo
> ma xche cazzo ti sei sposata se sapevi che tanto era cosi?


questa è una bella domanda!!!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> penso visto quello che ho di non perdere molto! Non penso che dirgli che provo attrazione per un'altro uomo non sia la soluzione ai nostri problemi...


 

....e allora cosa ci pensi a fare....visto cha appare evidente come tu abbia già deciso...quindi, magari...cerca di prendere in mano le cose e seguire ciò che ti attira...
....magari ne riparliamo quando tornerai qui raccontando come è stato bello uscire con il vegliardo problematico un paio di volte....come è stato intenso, profondo e bellissimo trombare altrettante volte con il vegliardo problematico...e come è dolorosissimo l'atteggiamento del vegliardo problematico che rimette le distanze...come non capisci le modalità per le quali quel vostro sentimento così forte sia in lui assolutamente mutato o scomparso...e come hai capito che ami davvero tuo marito ma lui non ti vuole più.....e cento altri come...


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ah perché se lo conosce in un bar o nel posto di lavoro è diverso?
> 
> ps lasciamo stare i calci in culo...


 
Mi pare evidente che i calci nel culo erano metaforici, dai MK!
Non saprei, ma per me un incontro al bar o in qualsiasi altro posto in cui hai quanto meno la possibilità di vederti in faccia è un tantino diverso...in rete non sai neppure se chi ti parla è davvero un uomo o se è un donna o un ragazzino...


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....e allora cosa ci pensi a fare....visto cha appare evidente come tu abbia già deciso...quindi, magari...cerca di prendere in mano le cose e seguire ciò che ti attira...
> ....magari ne riparliamo quando tornerai qui raccontando come è stato bello uscire con il vegliardo problematico un paio di volte....come è stato intenso, profondo e bellissimo trombare altrettante volte con il vegliardo problematico...e come è dolorosissimo l'atteggiamento del vegliardo problematico che rimette le distanze...come non capisci le modalità per le quali quel vostro sentimento così forte sia in lui assolutamente mutato o scomparso...e come hai capito che ami davvero tuo marito ma lui non ti vuole più.....e cento altri come...


 
 Si puo essere esattamente come dici tu!!!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi pare evidente che i calci nel culo erano metaforici, dai MK!
> Non saprei, ma per me un incontro al bar o in qualsiasi altro posto in cui hai quanto meno la possibilità di vederti in faccia è un tantino diverso...in rete non sai neppure se chi ti parla è davvero un uomo o se è un donna o un ragazzino...


Certo, per questo chiedevo a Dada se si erano mai incontrati... puoi innamorarti di una fantasia ma davanti alla realtà... beh... un po' più complicato. Anche se può succedere.


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> infatti non mi stupisco
> ad alcune ex amanti lo dicevo
> ma xche cazzo ti sei sposata se sapevi che tanto era cosi?


 
Ma non ho capito, il marito era così anche prima?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No la questione per me è che se devo buttare tutto alle ortiche lo faccio per uno con cui valga la pena e non con il primo (o secondo o terzo etc) che mi fa un complimento senza avermi neppure mai vista.
> Qui parliamo di un incontro solo virtuale...è ridicolo! le tentazioni le abbiamo tutti, siamo fatti di carne (e la primavera è alle porte, occhio gente eh!) ma si mette sul piatto della bilancia un matrimonio ed un web-marpione. Secondo te se Dada va dal marito e dice di aver preso una sbandata per uno quanto meno il marito le chiederà dove l'ha conosciuto. Quando lei risponde "in rete" minimo le arriva un calcio nel culo!


 ma io invece lascerei tutto alle ortiche per.. niente?!?!?
Se il matrimonio non è recuperabile, inutile perdere tempo ed energie!


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi pare evidente che i calci nel culo erano metaforici, dai MK!
> Non saprei, ma per me un incontro al bar o in qualsiasi altro posto in cui hai quanto meno la possibilità di vederti in faccia è un tantino diverso...in rete non sai neppure se chi ti parla è davvero un uomo o se è un donna o un ragazzino...


 
Forse non l'ho specificato ci sentiamo telefonicamente tutti i giorni! Che è un'uomo sono sicura! (almeno una certezza c'è)!!!


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo, per questo chiedevo a Dada se si erano mai incontrati... puoi innamorarti di una fantasia ma davanti alla realtà... beh... un po' più complicato. Anche se può succedere.


 
a me pareva di aver capito che gli incontri erano stati solo in rete quindi partivo da quel presupposto ma magari ho capito male io!


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Forse non l'ho specificato ci sentiamo telefonicamente tutti i giorni! Che è un'uomo sono sicura! (almeno una certezza c'è)!!!


ma non l'hai mai visto dal vivo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito, il marito era così anche prima?


 tutte dicono di no
che cambiano col tempo
e puo' essere vero
ma le avvisaglie dovrebbero esserci gia prima xche una persona se e' cosi rimane tale magari con qualche variazione in peggio o i n meglio
in sto caso dada parla di un cambiamento radicale in soli 2 anni....e m pare strano che prima fosse tutto rose&fiori


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Forse non l'ho specificato ci sentiamo telefonicamente tutti i giorni! Che è un'uomo sono sicura! (almeno una certezza c'è)!!!


Dada incontralo. Vive distante da te?


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io invece lascerei tutto alle ortiche per.. niente?!?!?
> *Se il matrimonio non è recuperabile, inutile perdere tempo ed energie![/*quote]
> 
> 
> E fin qui ci siamo...ma 'sto matrimonio era già irrecuperabile prima dell'avvento del web-vegliardo il quale è solo il pretesto.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si puo essere esattamente come dici tu!!!


 

....buono a sapersi.....e tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non l'hai mai visto dal vivo?


Purtroppo non ancora viviamo un po distanti ma ci stiamo organizzando per trovarci.


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Purtroppo non ancora viviamo un po distanti ma ci stiamo organizzando per trovarci.


e se quando lo vedi è un cesso terribile??


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e se quando lo vedi è un cesso terribile??


non conta niente.
Se si è creato qualcosa in questo tempo non gliene fregherà niente.
E poi non si sono sambiati neanche una foto??


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e se quando lo vedi è un cesso terribile??


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e se quando lo vedi è un cesso terribile??


Ho le foto e sono sicura che non è un'altra persona!! Non è assolutamente male porta i suoi 50 e passa anni meglio di mio marito che ne ha 15 meno!!!


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tutte dicono di no
> che cambiano col tempo
> e puo' essere vero
> ma le avvisaglie dovrebbero esserci gia prima xche una persona se e' cosi rimane tale magari con qualche variazione in peggio o i n meglio
> in sto caso dada parla di un cambiamento radicale in soli 2 anni....e m pare strano che prima fosse tutto rose&fiori


 
...e invece ti sbagli, bastano pochi mesi per la trasformazione! Però, cari signori, qua mi pare di capire che siate voialtri maschietti che dopo il matrimonio(o l'inizio della convivenza) vi "adagiate" e da amanti insuperabili diventate dei copridivano-porta telecomando...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho le foto e sono sicura che non è un'altra persona!! Non è assolutamente male porta i suoi 50 e passa anni meglio di mio marito che ne ha 15 meno!!!


 

....ma scusa....mi dici quale sarebbe il consiglio che cerchi...se mai ne cerchi uno....?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho le foto e sono sicura che non è un'altra persona!! Non è assolutamente male porta i suoi 50 e passa anni meglio di mio marito che ne ha 15 meno!!!


 come mai in rete se convive?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho le foto e sono sicura che non è un'altra persona!! Non è assolutamente male porta i suoi 50 e passa anni meglio di mio marito che ne ha 15 meno!!!


 mi viene in mente quando via chat mi spacciavo x donna x fare gli scherzi ai miei amici e mandavo via email foto di fighe oceaniche prese a caso dalla rete


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ...e invece ti sbagli, bastano pochi mesi per la trasformazione! Però, cari signori, qua mi pare di capire che siate voialtri maschietti che dopo il matrimonio(o l'inizio della convivenza) vi "adagiate" e da amanti insuperabili diventate dei copridivano-porta telecomando...


Secondo me succede anche alle mogli... mah...


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho le foto e sono sicura che non è un'altra persona!! Non è assolutamente male porta i suoi 50 e passa anni meglio di mio marito che ne ha 15 meno!!!


 
Mamma mia che ritratto impietoso stai facendo di tuo marito..poveraccio


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho le foto e sono sicura che non è un'altra persona!! Non è assolutamente male porta i suoi 50 e passa anni meglio di mio marito che ne ha 15 meno!!!


a) le foto si ritoccano
b) non sarebbe nè il primo nè l'ultimo che ti manda una foto di 30 anni fa...
senti, se ti sei stufata di tuo marito mollalo, ma non per uno di cui non sai niente oltrechè due cose che ti ha detto al tel


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a) le foto si ritoccano
> b) non sarebbe nè il primo nè l'ultimo che ti manda una foto di 30 anni fa...
> senti, se ti sei stufata di tuo marito mollalo, ma non per uno di cui non sai niente oltrechè due cose che ti ha detto al tel


Concordo.


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho le foto e sono sicura che non è un'altra persona!! Non è assolutamente male porta i suoi 50 e passa anni meglio di mio marito che ne ha 15 meno!!!



Bisogna vederlo/sentirlo all'Opera


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Febbraio 2009)

chi l'ha detto che poi lo molla?
magari si concede all'altro come spesso accade
e finita li'


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisogna vederlo/sentirlo all'Opera


E concordo pure qui.


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*???*



lale75 ha detto:


> Mamma mia che ritratto impietoso stai facendo di tuo marito..poveraccio


 
Perché il ritratto dell'altro come esce a tuo avviso? 
Il classico 50enne ben tenuto e ben portante che....
E per quel che se ne sa... niente e nessuno può avallare che sia un chattatore da una sola preda....
Bruja


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perché il ritratto dell'altro come esce a tuo avviso?
> Il classico 50enne ben tenuto e ben portante che....
> E per quel che se ne sa... niente e nessuno può avallare che sia un chattatore da una sola preda....
> Bruja


 
Dell'altro NOI pensiamo sia un marpione ma LEi che sia un gran figo, mentre del marito parla disprezzo...o almeno questo è quello che sento io


----------



## Old Angel (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alla fine se hai tutti sti problemi e stai così tanto male con il coniuge....perchè ci stai ancora insieme, prima di sollazzarsi altrove c'è sempre la separazione o no? prima voglia di vendetta?


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*appunto*



lale75 ha detto:


> Dell'altro NOI pensiamo sia un marpione ma LEi che sia un gran figo, mentre del marito parla disprezzo...o almeno questo è quello che sento io


 
Ma sappiamo che chi é coinvolto/a di solito vede a senso unico... vogliamo essere generosi? Soino uno funzionale all'altra....come da mia firma... stanno ricamandosi il ruolo.
Bruja


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma sappiamo che chi é coinvolto/a di solito vede a senso unico... vogliamo essere generosi? Soino uno funzionale all'altra....come da mia firma... stanno ricamandosi il ruolo.
> Bruja


 





  concordo pienamente. Lui è solo il pretesto, il problema sta altrove


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> concordo pienamente. Lui è solo il pretesto, il problema sta altrove


 
Sicuramente si un porblema alla base c'è il tutto sta a trovare e se fosse possibile (?!?) risolverlo ma la vedo molto dura!!!


----------



## lale75 (23 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Sicuramente si un porblema alla base c'è il tutto sta a trovare e se fosse possibile (?!?) risolverlo ma la vedo molto dura!!!


 
Se il tuo rapporto con tu marito è così come l'hai descritto vedo ben pochi margini per ricucire....
quella del ganzo conosciuto in rete è un'altra questione


----------



## Old dada (23 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se il tuo rapporto con tu marito è così come l'hai descritto vedo ben pochi margini per ricucire....
> quella del ganzo conosciuto in rete è un'altra questione


In effetti il problema c'era gia prima di conoscere il "ganzo"


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*..........*



dada ha detto:


> In effetti il problema c'era gia prima di conoscere il "ganzo"


 
Ecco perché ogni paragone é improponibile.... tuo marito non é più soddisfacente come partner, ma l'altro é solo il cachet per il mal di testa...cioé la cura sintomatica, é la causa del mal di testa quella da rimuovere.
Bruja


----------



## Old dada (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco perché ogni paragone é improponibile.... tuo marito non é più soddisfacente come partner, ma l'altro é solo il cachet per il mal di testa...cioé la cura sintomatica, é la causa del mal di testa quella da rimuovere.
> Bruja


Puo essere che l'altro sia la cura per il mal di testa! La causa è 1 ed 1 sola e non ha vita molto lunga ancora al mio fianco!!! Comunque finchè mi fa passare il mal di testa ben venga l'altro!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*dada*



dada ha detto:


> Puo essere che l'altro sia la cura per il mal di testa! La causa è 1 ed 1 sola e non ha vita molto lunga ancora al mio fianco!!! Comunque finchè mi fa passare il mal di testa ben venga l'altro!!!


Come no... serve a farti prender tempo per capire bene da dove viene il mal testa, potrebbe non essere determinato solo da una causa....
Poi deciderai come risolvere...
Bruja


----------



## Old dada (25 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come no... serve a farti prender tempo per capire bene da dove viene il mal testa, potrebbe non essere determinato solo da una causa....
> Poi deciderai come risolvere...
> Bruja


 
Grazie Bruja!
Intanto aspetto con ansia di vedermi con LUI per capire bene le sue e le mie intenzioni!!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Grazie Bruja!
> Intanto aspetto con ansia di vedermi con LUI per capire bene le sue e le mie intenzioni!!!!


 ah ci vorra' molta fantasia x capire le sue intenzioni
se le dico io ora e poi tu ci dirai quali sono appena te le ha dette scommettiamo che ci azzecco?


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Grazie Bruja!
> Intanto aspetto con ansia di vedermi con LUI per capire bene le sue e le mie intenzioni!!!!


eh capirai che intenzioni avrete  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Santa patata , ma possibile a soli due anni dal matrimonio ?
Ma se sta andando così male perchè non provi ad incanalare la rabbia nei confronti di tuo marito e ne parli / urli con lui che così non ce la fai ad andare avanti ?


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

stiamo qua a parlare del sesso degli angeli
dopo 2 anni ti sei stufata....mi pare poco ma cosi e' amen
vuoi trombare col maturo di 20 anni in piu
fallo e basta ,,,tanto si capisce che ti intriga la cosa .....
pero' non lasciare tuo marito x uno di 20 anni di piu che ha ancora poche cartuccie da sparare.....se proprio devi farlo te lo dico cinicamente prenditene uno piu giovane


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> stiamo qua a parlare del sesso degli angeli
> dopo 2 anni ti sei stufata....mi pare poco ma cosi e' amen
> vuoi trombare col maturo di 20 anni in piu
> fallo e basta ,,,tanto si capisce che ti intriga la cosa .....
> pero' non lasciare tuo marito x *uno di 20 anni di piu che ha ancora poche cartuccie da sparare.....*se proprio devi farlo te lo dico cinicamente prenditene uno piu giovane


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


 se lei ne ha 35 e lui 55 x dire
e decide di mettersi con lui la differenza d'eta' si fara' sentire man mano che il tempo passa....cartucce da sparare intendevo quelle
non che sessualmente nn sara' piu in grado


----------



## Old dada (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> stiamo qua a parlare del sesso degli angeli
> dopo 2 anni ti sei stufata....mi pare poco ma cosi e' amen
> vuoi trombare col maturo di 20 anni in piu
> fallo e basta ,,,tanto si capisce che ti intriga la cosa .....
> pero' non lasciare tuo marito x uno di 20 anni di piu che ha ancora poche cartuccie da sparare.....se proprio devi farlo te lo dico cinicamente prenditene uno piu giovane


Si la cosa mi intriga è verissimo!!! 
Ma se lascio mio marito non è per l'altro ma perchè non ho piu niente da condividere con lui! Lo so sembra strano e non posso dire che per me non lo sia pero non va piu e ne ho gia parlato ma lui non si rende conto e dice che va tutto bene! Davanti a cotanta stubidita e disattenzione nei miei confornti da non rendersi conto che le cose vanno a rotoli non ho piu niente da dire o da fare....


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si la cosa mi intriga è verissimo!!!
> Ma se lascio mio marito non è per l'altro ma perchè non ho piu niente da condividere con lui! Lo so sembra strano e non posso dire che per me non lo sia pero non va piu e ne ho gia parlato ma lui non si rende conto e dice che va tutto bene! Davanti a cotanta stubidita e disattenzione nei miei confornti da non rendersi conto che le cose vanno a rotoli non ho piu niente da dire o da fare....


Sì Dada ma l'altro c'è però. Se non ci fosse?


----------



## Old dada (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Dada ma l'altro c'è però. Se non ci fosse?


L'altro c'è è vero! Ma se non ci fosse il mio livello di sopportazione nei confronti di mio marito non cambierebbe assolutamente....


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> L'altro c'è è vero! Ma se non ci fosse il mio livello di sopportazione nei confronti di mio marito non cambierebbe assolutamente....


E lo lasceresti?


----------



## Old dada (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E lo lasceresti?


Se ti riferisci a mio marito ci sto pensando seriamente ad una separazione sofferta perche comunque gli voglio bene (mi sto rendendo conto che sta diventando un bene come si puo volere ad un fratello o all'amico piu caro)!!!! Se ti riferisci all'altro non ti so dire perche la distanza gia gioca a nostro sfavore quindi cosi su due piedi ti rispondo che finchè dura facciamolo durare.....


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a mio marito ci sto pensando seriamente ad una separazione sofferta perche comunque gli voglio bene (mi sto rendendo conto che sta diventando un bene come si puo volere ad un fratello o all'amico piu caro)!!!! Se ti riferisci all'altro non ti so dire perche la distanza gia gioca a nostro sfavore quindi cosi su due piedi ti rispondo che finchè dura facciamolo durare.....


No mi riferivo a tuo marito, allora lascialo e vivi come vuoi...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si la cosa mi intriga è verissimo!!!
> Ma se lascio mio marito non è per l'altro ma perchè non ho piu niente da condividere con lui! Lo so sembra strano e non posso dire che per me non lo sia pero non va piu e ne ho gia parlato ma lui non si rende conto e dice che va tutto bene! *Davanti a cotanta stubidita e disattenzione nei miei confornti da non rendersi conto che le cose vanno a rotoli non ho piu niente da dire o da fare....*


ma mollalo no??


----------



## Old dada (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No mi riferivo a tuo marito, allora lascialo e vivi come vuoi...


Mi piacerebbe comunque che lui si rendesse conto che le cose non vanno assolutamente bene e non passare io per la bestia e lui il santo che non ha capito come vanno le cose perche lui ci tiene a me...e non vede che sta andando male


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe comunque che lui si rendesse conto che le cose non vanno assolutamente bene e non passare io per la bestia e lui il santo che non ha capito come vanno le cose perche lui ci tiene a me...e non vede che sta andando male


Pallagliene parlagliene e parlagliene ancora. Non siete sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, è evidente. Concordo con te, quando il partner comincia a prendersi delle distrazioni anche il non accorgersene diventa colpa... o qualcosa di simile (la parola colpa non mi piace).


----------



## Old dada (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Pallagliene parlagliene e parlagliene ancora. Non siete sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, è evidente. Concordo con te, quando il partner comincia a prendersi delle distrazioni anche il non accorgersene diventa colpa... o qualcosa di simile (la parola colpa non mi piace).


Con uno che non vuole sentire è anche difficile parlare....


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Con uno che non vuole sentire è anche difficile parlare....


Hai ragione, ma come si dice tentar non nuoce. Dopo sarebbe ancora più difficile (con l'amante intendo). Magari tuo marito sta aspettando proprio che la parola fine la metta tu


----------



## Old dada (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma come si dice tentar non nuoce. Dopo sarebbe ancora più difficile (con l'amante intendo). Magari tuo marito sta aspettando proprio che la parola fine la metta tu


 

Ci ho gia pensato anche io al discorso che stia aspettando che faccio io il primo passo....


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Con uno che non vuole sentire è anche difficile parlare....





dada ha detto:


> Ci ho gia pensato anche io al discorso che stia aspettando che faccio io il primo passo....


 
 ti piacerebbe eh?? 
insomma, se tuo marito non vede problemi perchè non gliene parli?
se no mollalo e conosci questo signore no??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

ma altrimenti visto che è tanto delusa perché non lo molla direttamente? non mi sembra sia molto interessata a recuperare alcunchè. diversamente non si troverebbe già tra altre lenzuola...
... vabbè che è colpa del marito


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ci ho gia pensato anche io al discorso che stia aspettando che faccio io il primo passo....


Diglielo, parlagliene, e se vuoi andare vaaaaaaaaaaaaai...


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

quando c'è di mezzo una terza persona la visione del rapporto principale può non essere così lucida....


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

e aggiungo che se vuoi mollarlo e passare pure per santa... direi che è impossibile! 
Pensa bene a ciò che fai, ma fallo davvero.
Perchè la vita è una sola e la stai facendo passare nel 'non so bene che mi piglia'


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e aggiungo che se vuoi mollarlo e passare pure per santa... direi che è impossibile!


 
eh no grande!! E' colpa del marito che non si sogna che lei voglia mollarlo per una relazione in chat con uno che non conosce neanche personalmente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no grande!! E' colpa del marito che non si sogna che lei voglia mollarlo per una relazione in chat *con uno che non conosce neanche personalmente*


ma veramente? 
questo "dettaglio" mi era sfuggito.
che basi solide questo matrimonio.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma veramente?
> questo "dettaglio" mi era sfuggito.
> che basi solide questo matrimonio.


si, ha visto una foto e l'ha sentito al telefono


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

*Dada*

ma quando lo senti il tipo? Quando sei al lavoro?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, ha visto una foto e l'ha sentito al telefono


quante volte?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quante volte?


e che ne so io?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e che ne so io?


pirletta l'ho chiesto quotando te ma è ovvio che non lo chiedevo a te 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ad ogni modo preferirei saperlo nel letto con un'altra. che il rapporto venga messo così fortemente in crisi e che una voce al telefono conti diventasse più importante di me, la vivrei malino.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

chi mi fa un sunto please?


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe comunque che lui si rendesse conto che le cose non vanno assolutamente bene e non passare io per la bestia e lui il santo che non ha capito come vanno le cose perche lui ci tiene a me...e non vede che sta andando male


 
E cosa ti cambierebbe?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni piu grande di me! io sono sposata da circa 2 anni ed ho perso la testa per questa persona! *Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni 2-3 volte stiamo organizzando di vederci al piu presto*. Premetto che con mio marito le cose non sono tutte rose e fiori e tutto quello che non mi da mio marito me lo da LUI. La storia sta diventando veramente importante per me *pero ho paura che mio marito scopra qualche cosa e cosi passerei dalla parte del torto IO*! Aiutatemi non so cosa fare se continuare a sentire questa persona per me importante o chiudere definitivamente.....HELP io lo amo!!!!


ecco qua angelo.
precisa precisa


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2009)

*Dada*

Sul tuo matrimonio non intervengo oltre, tu sola sai cosa può starti più o meno bene; é sul fatto che all'altro nuocia la distanza che sarei prudente... 
Spesso  é proprio la distanza che fa "ricamare" su un rapporto che, potendolo sviscerare con la presenza costante, perderebbe l'indubbio interesse potenziato dalla "privazione".....
Brujal


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi mi fa un sunto please?


dada è sposata da un paio d'anni e ha conosciuto un tipo in chat, del quale si è invaghita fino al punto di metterla in crisi. non sa più cosa vuole. non ama questo uomo, ma gli vuole più bene che al marito.
ah. non si sono neanche mai visti.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sul tuo matrimonio non intervengo oltre, tu sola sai cosa può starti più o meno bene; é sul fatto che all'altro nuocia la distanza che sarei prudente...
> Spesso é proprio la distanza che fa "ricamare" su un rapporto che, potendolo sviscerare con la presenza costante, perderebbe l'indubbio interesse potenziato dalla "privazione".....
> Brujal




















































fino al mal di schiena.
Ora me la tatuo sulla fronte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco qua angelo.
> precisa precisa


passerebbe dalla parte del torto LEI?

perché ora chi c'è da quella parte? 

ma è una candid camera?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> passerebbe dalla parte del torto LEI?
> 
> perché ora chi c'è da quella parte?
> 
> ma è una candid camera?


è che lui è così coglione che non capisce che non va bene!!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che lui è così coglione che non capisce che non va bene!!


 la gentaccia che c'è in giro... non ne avete idea!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che lui è così coglione che non capisce che non va bene!!





Grande82 ha detto:


> la gentaccia che c'è in giro... non ne avete idea!


già. roba da chiedere il divorzio e lasciarlo in mutande.

vatti a fidare dell'uomo che sposi.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

*Beh*

se Dada passa le serate in chat e al telefono e il marito non si accorge di nulla...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> se Dada passa le serate in chat e al telefono e il marito non si accorge di nulla...


anche questo è vero.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> se Dada passa le serate in chat e al telefono e il marito non si accorge di nulla...


non è difficile immaginare che si colleghi dal lavoro ma poi quindi 
 oltre che cornuto pure coglione??


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è difficile immaginare che si colleghi dal lavoro ma poi quindi
> oltre che cornuto pure coglione??


ma dice le serate....


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è difficile immaginare che si colleghi dal lavoro ma poi quindi
> oltre che cornuto pure coglione??


Per questo chiedevo, ma più facile che ci si senta la sera...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> se Dada passa le serate in chat e al telefono e il marito non si accorge di nulla...


e allora? spesso anche io passo le serate sul forum (non cambia tanto dalla chat) e al telefono. quindi?
significa che sono invaghita di un 55 enne che non ho mai visto?
il mio comportamento dovrebbe destare sospetti?
non può essere che semplicemente il marito di dada SI FIDA e non sente necessità di farsi pipponi mentali interrogandosi su problematiche che PER LUI non ci sono?
ahhh che concetto difficile.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> se Dada passa le serate in chat e al telefono e il marito non si accorge di nulla...


 incontestabile, ma perchè lei vuol passare pure per santa o vittima?
E' nel torto perchè ha trovato una soluzione esterna (e lo dico essendo la prima ad aver tradito, sia chiaro!) ma lo ammetta e risolva le cose PRIMA di far danni, visto che i problemi già li vede!
Per come la vedo io può comportarsi da donna adulta e matura tentando una soluzione e/o una chiusura civili o ricorrere al tradimento come mezzuccio per una soddisfazione temporanea ma irrisoria.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per questo chiedevo, ma più facile che ci si senta la sera...


 
scusa ma se magari dice al marito che sta lavorando lui che cavolo può fare???
di palle gliene dirà a iosa....
e se lui controllasse gli dareste dell'impiccione


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora? spesso anche io passo le serate sul forum (non cambia tanto dalla chat) e al telefono. quindi?
> significa che sono invaghita di un 55 enne che non ho mai visto?
> il mio comportamento dovrebbe destare sospetti?
> non può essere che semplicemente il marito di dada SI FIDA e non sente necessità di farsi pipponi mentali interrogandosi su problematiche che PER LUI non ci sono?
> ahhh che concetto difficile.


no, non è un concetto difficile ma se io stessi con uno che passa le sere in chat invece che stare con me  un po' mi preoccuperei

Ovvio che non sto certo dando la colpa a lui...


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora? spesso anche io passo le serate sul forum (non cambia tanto dalla chat) e al telefono. quindi?
> significa che sono invaghita di un 55 enne che non ho mai visto?
> il mio comportamento dovrebbe destare sospetti?
> non può essere che semplicemente il marito di dada SI FIDA e non sente necessità di farsi pipponi mentali interrogandosi su problematiche che PER LUI non ci sono?
> ahhh che concetto difficile.


No scusa mia moglie passa la sera in chat o al telefono e noi siamo la coppia più felice del mondo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualche dubbio mi verrebbe...

ps poi si sentono al lavoro e ritiro tutto.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa mia moglie passa la sera in chat o al telefono e noi siamo la coppia più felice del mondo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cmq giuro che siete incredibili: siccome lei sta in chat (secondo me di giorno e non di sera) con uno che manco conosce ma per il quale già dichiara amore è coglione lui? non stronza lei ?? 
mah....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, non è un concetto difficile ma se io stessi con uno che passa le sere in chat invece che stare con me un po' mi preoccuperei
> 
> Ovvio che non sto certo dando la colpa a lui...





MK ha detto:


> No scusa mia moglie passa la sera in chat o al telefono e noi siamo la coppia più felice del mondo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusate eh. che ci passa sere tra una e l'altra cosa è parola di mk o l'ha detto lei? (non ho letto tutti i post).
io da lei ho letto che si sentono 2 3 volte al giorno. non sarà cogliona da fare queste telefonate mentre è seduta accanto al marito.
e, aggiungo, da lei non ho neanche letto che sta in chat con questo IGNORANDO il marito. se dopo cena uno guarda un film e l'altra si mette al pc perché quel film non le piace, è grave? o se mentre lui si sfracella le palle con il campionato, la uefa, la playstation, la wii o quel che è? o bisogna passare le giornate attaccati viscini viscini?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq giuro che siete incredibili: siccome lei sta in chat (secondo me di giorno e non di sera) con uno che manco conosce ma per il quale già dichiara amore è coglione lui? non stronza lei ??
> mah....


ma chi ha detto questo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io sto dicendo che se è di sera e il marito non dice un cazzo vol dire che qualche problema fra loro c'è. Tu se il to uomo passasse le serate in chat invece che star con te non diresti niente??
da qui a dare la colpa a lui ce ne passa parecchio.
Chiaro che non è colpa sua


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq giuro che siete incredibili: siccome lei sta in chat (secondo me di giorno e non di sera) con uno che manco conosce ma per il quale già dichiara amore è coglione lui? non stronza lei ??
> mah....


 
io sto zitta che sennò mi bannano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto questo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amore te lo dico: "serate" è uscito dalla tastiera di mk


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate eh. che ci passa sere tra una e l'altra cosa è parola di mk o l'ha detto lei? (non ho letto tutti i post).
> io da lei ho letto che si sentono 2 3 volte al giorno. non sarà cogliona da fare queste telefonate mentre è seduta accanto al marito.
> e, aggiungo, da lei non ho neanche letto che sta in chat con questo IGNORANDO il marito. se dopo cena uno guarda un film e l'altra si mette al pc perché quel film non le piace, è grave? o se mentre lui si sfracella le palle con il campionato, la uefa, la playstation, la wii o quel che è? o bisogna passare le giornate attaccati viscini viscini?


non so. Avevo chiesto un sunto ma era troppo sunto. Non so quanto tempo passi in chat , non ho letto tutto il tred
insomma..è colpa di mk come sempre


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto questo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è inutile discuterne perchè non sappiamo se avviene di sera o di giorno ma da quello che ha scritto dada è di giorno...il concetto è che se tu fai una stronzata non è coglione lui che non ti spacca la faccia.
basta dire che hai da fare un lavoro, che chatti con la tua amica...di palle se ne possono dire a valanghe 
il problema non è lui, è lei!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> amore te lo dico: "serate" è uscito dalla tastiera di mk


vedi sopra


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

che i problemi ci siano e lei ne abbia parlato col marito (che pare fare orecchio da mercante) non ci piove!!!
ma che sia LEI ad aver cercato una soluzione esterna.... è pure incontestabile!!!
E vuol passare per quella che non è in torto!?!?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è inutile discuterne perchè non sappiamo se avviene di sera o di giorno ma da quello che ha scritto dada è di giorno...il concetto è che se tu fai una stronzata non è coglione lui che non ti spacca la faccia.
> basta dire che hai da fare un lavoro, che chatti con la tua amica...di palle se ne possono dire a valanghe
> il problema non è lui, è lei!!


certo. Concordo.
lapidiamo lei e festa finita


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che i problemi ci siano e lei ne abbia parlato col marito (che pare fare orecchio da mercante) non ci piove!!!
> ma che sia LEI ad aver cercato una soluzione esterna.... è pure incontestabile!!!
> *E vuol passare per quella che non è in torto*!?!?!?


lapidiamola!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Concordo.
> lapidiamo lei e festa finita





Brugola ha detto:


> lapidiamola!!!!


 un cervello in due!?!?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> un cervello in due!?!?!?


due cervelli in una
(me)


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

trombaci e dicci quando dura il vecchiaccio!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so. Avevo chiesto un sunto ma era troppo sunto. Non so quanto tempo passi in chat , non ho letto tutto il tred
> *insomma..è colpa di mk come sempre*
















   sta volta sì, ma l'avevo ipotizzato non affermato eh


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sta volta sì, ma l'avevo ipotizzato non affermato eh


mi hai fuorviato e portato a trarre conclusioni sbagliate.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sta volta sì, ma l'avevo ipotizzato non affermato eh


lapidiamo anche lei!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> trombaci e dicci quando dura il vecchiaccio!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lapidiamo anche lei!!


insieme alla dadina


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


quanti anni avrebbe il vecchiaccio??


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> trombaci e dicci quando dura il vecchiaccio!
















   sto male...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanti anni avrebbe il vecchiaccio??


ah boh. ma che c'entra? era una battuta e mi ha fatto ridere.

come stai diventando pignola. che ti prende?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah boh. ma che c'entra? era una battuta e mi ha fatto ridere.
> 
> come stai diventando pignola. che ti prende?


ma no|! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è che qui a 50 vengono considerati vecchiacci


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanti anni avrebbe il vecchiaccio??


 
senti hai rotto i cabasisi.
vai a pagina uno e non triturarceli


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senti hai rotto i cabasisi.
> vai a pagina uno e non triturarceli


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

e se fa tutto sto casino x uno che e' in andropausa?
che sfiga


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e se fa tutto sto casino x uno che e' in andropausa?
> che sfiga


 














  o   magari ce l'ha piccolo...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> o   magari ce l'ha piccolo...


che stordita sei??


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che stordita sei??


 
Guarda che son delusioni grandi eh! Pensa: tutto sto casino, ore e ore in chat, ore e ore a studiare un modo per mettere le corna a tuo marito e dargli pure la colpa e poi arrivi lì e ti trovi davanti un cavaturaccioli da 5 centimetri...io minimo svengo! Suggerirei a Dada di farsi mandare una foto anche dell'attrezzo oltre che del ganzo


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Guarda che son delusioni grandi eh! Pensa: tutto sto casino, ore e ore in chat, ore e ore a studiare un modo per mettere le corna a tuo marito e dargli pure la colpa e poi arrivi lì e ti trovi davanti un cavaturaccioli da 5 centimetri...io minimo svengo! *Suggerirei a Dada di farsi mandare una foto anche dell'attrezzo oltre che del ganzo*


dotta collega..ma potrebbe mandare la foto di un bel batacchio non suo


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> o   magari ce l'ha piccolo...


 ma nn siete voi donne che dite sempre che le dimensioni non contano?


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dotta collega..ma potrebbe mandare la foto di un bel batacchio non suo


 
Eh no, cara, si esige foto a grandezza naturale tutto ignudo


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh no, cara, si esige foto a grandezza naturale tutto ignudo


che sfrontata !!


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma nn siete voi donne che dite sempre che le dimensioni non contano?


 
Amico, se uno c'ha un affarino grande come un tappo di champagne può usarlo come vuole ma ben poco effetto fa...


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eh no, cara, si esige foto a grandezza naturale tutto ignudo


 se magari il batacchio in foto e' sui 40cm e di colore scuro io qualche dubbio sull'autenticita' dello scatto l'avrei


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Amico, se uno c'ha un affarino grande come un tappo di champagne può usarlo come vuole ma ben poco effetto fa...


 vabe
vuoi che sia cosi' misero?
bisogna proprio avere sfiga


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che sfrontata !!








 Moi?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Moi?


io mi vergognerei. cosa gli dici? mandami una foto di te gnudo col batacchio in bella evidenza??


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> vabe
> vuoi che sia cosi' misero?
> bisogna proprio avere sfiga


 
Mai porre limiti alla sfiga!...magari le arriva semplicemente uno che gli puzza...cheffai?


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io mi vergognerei. cosa gli dici? mandami una foto di te gnudo col batacchio in bella evidenza??


 
Certo! Se devo smaronarmi e rischiare di rovinarmi la vita voglio anche l'estratto conto bancario, vedi un pò tu!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certo! Se devo smaronarmi e rischiare di rovinarmi la vita voglio anche l'estratto conto bancario, vedi un pò tu!


vuoi vedere la foto del batacchio più piccolo del mondo?
te lo posto e poi lo levo


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certo! Se devo smaronarmi e rischiare di rovinarmi la vita voglio anche l'estratto conto bancario, vedi un pò tu!



siete certe che non glielo abbia già mandato?


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi vedere la foto del batacchio più piccolo del mondo?
> te lo posto e poi lo levo


Attendo ansiosa...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Attendo ansiosa...


fai in fretta e non quotare che lo tolgo subito


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

ho sbagliato


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

laleeeeeeeeee
dai dai che lo levo


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> fai in fretta e non quotare che lo tolgo subito


pirla hai postato il gatto


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pirla hai postato il gatto


 
ma anche il batacchino


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oh madonnina non riesco più a levarlo


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> laleeeeeeeeee
> dai dai che lo levo


 





 :balloon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   overacciooooo


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> :balloon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me fa una pena infinita.

sua moglie di più però


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ecco, metti che dopo tutto sto casino il ganzo c'ha un affarino simile che fai? minimo lo prendi a randellate!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

madonnina come cavolo si levano gli allegati?
qua rischio la sospensione


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> madonnina come cavolo si levano gli allegati?
> qua rischio la sospensione


non lo so ma nel caso fosse sfuggito ti segnalo


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so ma nel caso fosse sfuggito ti segnalo


vedi dada domani che culo mi fa...


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> madonnina come cavolo si levano gli allegati?
> qua rischio la sospensione


 
Non ti preoccuprae, è così piccolo che manco si vede...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccuprae, è così piccolo che manco si vede...




















   sto male...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccuprae, è così piccolo che manco si vede...


non è vero. A me da fastidio e se brugola non lo leva subito la segnalo.
Mi mette troppa tristezza


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Visto di sfuggita sembra la zampina di un porco...un pò corto di gambe in effetti


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è vero. A me da fastidio e se brugola non lo leva subito la segnalo.
> Mi mette troppa tristezza


ma io ci ho provato cretinetta!!
non si leva.
dici che segnalo la mia difficoltà allo staffone?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io ci ho provato cretinetta!!
> non si leva.
> dici che segnalo la mia difficoltà allo staffone?


claro que si. qui rischi una bella multina sai??


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è vero. A me da fastidio e se brugola non lo leva subito la segnalo.
> Mi mette troppa tristezza


 
Dai Brù, visto che ormai sei in ballo metti una foto del formato maxi per Asu, povera, che non ci vada in depressione!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dai Brù, visto che ormai sei in ballo metti una foto del formato maxi per Asu, povera, che non ci vada in depressione!


 
tiè che rischio il ban per voi...s'tarde


----------



## lale75 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io ci ho provato cretinetta!!
> non si leva.
> dici che segnalo la mia difficoltà allo staffone?


 

Al limite dirai che era scopo scientifico!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Guarda che son delusioni grandi eh! Pensa: tutto sto casino, ore e ore in chat, ore e ore a studiare un modo per mettere le corna a tuo marito e dargli pure la colpa e poi arrivi lì e ti trovi davanti un cavaturaccioli da 5 centimetri...io minimo svengo! Suggerirei a Dada di farsi mandare una foto anche dell'attrezzo oltre che del ganzo


----------



## Old fuori orario (25 Febbraio 2009)

mi faccio grasse risate. grazie! saluti


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vedi dada domani che culo mi fa...


 
No Brugola figurati!!! Ogniuno è libero di esprimere il proprop parere, se non volevo sentire idee diverse dalle mie mai avrei affrontato il problema qui!!! 
Cmq per chiarire dubbi che ho letto: ci sentiamo prevalentemente durante il giorno, la sera capita che ci mandiamo qualche SMS che faccio tranquillamente davanti a mio marito che qualcuno ha gia giudicato per quello che è un coglione....
Scusate telefono continuo dopo!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> No Brugola figurati!!! Ogniuno è libero di esprimere il proprop parere, se non volevo sentire idee diverse dalle mie mai avrei affrontato il problema qui!!!
> Cmq per chiarire dubbi che ho letto: ci sentiamo prevalentemente durante il giorno, la sera capita che ci mandiamo qualche SMS* che faccio tranquillamente davanti a mio marito che qualcuno ha gia giudicato per quello che è un coglione....*
> Scusate telefono continuo dopo!!!


chi l'ha giudicato un coglione è molto più coglione di tuo marito.
dada,  io ti ho già detto come la penso: se non ami più tuo marito e non lo consideri degno di stima lo molli e poi ti godi il tuo nuovo amico.
non capisco se dopo soli 2 anni sei così smonata con tuo marito che ci stai a fare? per passare tutta la vita con un uomo che non stimi?
ci vuole coraggio per fare certi passi, ma mi pare che tu sia giovane e molto certa del tuo disinnamormento per lui.
fai la tua scelta, senza far lievitare il tuo rancore per tuo marito .


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> No Brugola figurati!!! Ogniuno è libero di esprimere il proprop parere, se non volevo sentire idee diverse dalle mie mai avrei affrontato il problema qui!!!
> Cmq per chiarire dubbi che ho letto: ci sentiamo prevalentemente durante il giorno, la sera capita che ci mandiamo qualche SMS che faccio tranquillamente *davanti a mio marito che qualcuno ha gia giudicato per quello che è un coglione....*
> Scusate telefono continuo dopo!!!


io era fra quelle che diceva che se chattavi la sera tuo marito era strano non se la prendesse.
Ora leggo che lo fai solo di giorno, lontana da lui. 
Anche nel caso fosse stato di sera non lo consideravo certo un coglione.
Mi sa che qui l'unica che lo considera un coglione sei proprio tu.
Quindi vedi di farti un bell' esamino di coscienza, di pensare se tuo marito chattasse con un'altra donna e ti desse pure della cogliona.
Perchè contarsela va bene ma fino ad un certo punto!!!


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi l'ha giudicato un coglione è molto più coglione di tuo marito.
> dada, io ti ho già detto come la penso: se non ami più tuo marito e non lo consideri degno di stima lo molli e poi ti godi il tuo nuovo amico.
> non capisco se dopo soli 2 anni sei così smonata con tuo marito che ci stai a fare? per passare tutta la vita con un uomo che non stimi?
> ci vuole coraggio per fare certi passi, ma mi pare che tu sia giovane e molto certa del tuo disinnamormento per lui.
> fai la tua scelta, senza far lievitare il tuo rancore per tuo marito .


 
Non è un vero e proprio rancore che nutro nei confronti di mio marito...è più una forte delusione....
Sono sicura del mio disinnamoramento perchè non puo una persona innamorata (come dice lui di essere) non riuscire a capire che alle 10 di sera c'è qualche cosa di strano se la moglie passa le mezz'ore a madare SMS senza considerarlo dopo una giornata che non ci si vede e che normalmente ci si dovrebbe dedicare uno all'altra! Non so Brugola sono veramente tanto tanto delusa....


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2009)

*dada*



dada ha detto:


> No Brugola figurati!!! Ogniuno è libero di esprimere il proprop parere, se non volevo sentire idee diverse dalle mie mai avrei affrontato il problema qui!!!
> Cmq per chiarire dubbi che ho letto: ci sentiamo prevalentemente durante il giorno, la sera capita che ci mandiamo qualche SMS che faccio tranquillamente davanti a mio marito che qualcuno ha gia giudicato per quello che è un coglione....
> Scusate telefono continuo dopo!!!


Non entro nel merito di quello che é il vostro comportamento di coppia, se agisci in un certo modo avrai le tue ragioni, ma questo non significa avere "ragione", e lo dico nel TUO interesse.
Al momento, a parte il coinvolgimento con questo signore con famiglia che si prende comunque la parte piacevole di te ma non risolve un'unghia dei tuoi problemi, ti farei riflettere sul fatto che fra tuo marito, che é evidente non sia sostalzialmente più tale, e l'altro che ti compensa con un surrogato di rapporto vero, forse quella che ci rimette davvero sei tu che non agisci in modo fattivo sulla TUA vita e, magari chissà, in queste pastoie fasullamente compensative, finisce che ti perdi le vere occasioni e possibilità di vivere una vita completa e felice con chi, ex novo, ti possa offrire le risposte esistenziali che cerchi.
A costo di sembrare una Cassandra te lo ripeto... il tempo che passa non ha opzioni, passa e non torna.... punto.
Bruja


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non è un vero e proprio rancore che nutro nei confronti di mio marito...è più una forte delusione....
> *Sono sicura del mio disinnamoramento* perchè non puo una persona innamorata (come dice lui di essere) non riuscire a capire che alle 10 di sera c'è qualche cosa di strano se la moglie passa le mezz'ore a madare SMS senza considerarlo dopo una giornata che non ci si vede e che normalmente ci si dovrebbe dedicare uno all'altra! Non so Brugola sono veramente tanto tanto delusa....


ma scusa perchè non gli parli? gli hai comunicato questa tua delusione per il suo eventuale disinteresse per te la sera?
dada, sei tu in colpa, non lui che non ti spacca i maroni se mandi 2 sms la sera.
se sei delusa ma ci tieni gli parli, se invece sei disinnamorata prendi la tua bella decisione e lo lasci.
ma ti prego di non farlo per l'altro, che non conosci neanche.


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io era fra quelle che diceva che se chattavi la sera tuo marito era strano non se la prendesse.
> Ora leggo che lo fai solo di giorno, lontana da lui.
> Anche nel caso fosse stato di sera non lo consideravo certo un coglione.
> Mi sa che qui l'unica che lo considera un coglione sei proprio tu.
> ...


Ma io chatto anche la sera!
Ma, non so se tu sei sposata o convivi, non ti verrebbe qualche dubbio vedere il tuo compagno passare le serate al pc?!? A lui no, per lui è normale lo si fa per svagarsi un pò!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ma io chatto anche la sera!
> Ma, non so se tu sei sposata o convivi, *non ti verrebbe qualche dubbio vedere il tuo compagno passare le serate al pc*?!? A lui no, per lui è normale lo si fa per svagarsi un pò!!!


premesso che se lo amo non penso subito che mi stia facendo le corna.
ma anche fosse quello che devi capire è che non è lui che sbaglia a non avere dubbi!! Sei tu che lo inganni. e gli dai pure del coglione perchè non sospetta?
certo, magari lui sarà poco presente, attento, ma non puoi accusarlo di essere in difetto perchè non ti sospetta


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2009)

*dada*



dada ha detto:


> Ma io chatto anche la sera!
> Ma, non so se tu sei sposata o convivi, non ti verrebbe qualche dubbio vedere il tuo compagno passare le serate al pc?!? A lui no, per lui è normale lo si fa per svagarsi un pò!!!


Credo tu voglia credere a quel che dici... ma che le cose stiano diversamente.  O a tuo marito non importa una beata mazza di quel che fai, o presumo abbiua altri motivi per non "vedere" e non reagire.
Se non affrontate l'argomento in modo diretto, domandati almeno perché lui non faccia una piega, forse la motivazione non é quella che credi o, facilmente, ha RAGIONI per non rilevare il fatto.
Bruja


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa perchè non gli parli? gli hai comunicato questa tua delusione per il suo eventuale disinteresse per te la sera?
> dada, sei tu in colpa, non lui che non ti spacca i maroni se mandi 2 sms la sera.
> se sei delusa ma ci tieni gli parli, se invece sei disinnamorata prendi la tua bella decisione e lo lasci.
> ma ti prego di non farlo per l'altro, che non conosci neanche.


 
Io non ho mai detto e pensato di non essere in colpa!!! lo so sono dalla parte del torto lo so... Come ho gia scritto è difficile far capire ad una persona che è convinta che va tutto bene che ci sono dei problemi ed anche grossi.... Non riesco a farmi ascoltare quando inizio il discorso lui lo devia e non riesco a capire se si è reso conto dei problemi e non vuole affrontare il discorso o se è proprio ottuso e non vede oltre il suo naso...


----------



## lale75 (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non è un vero e proprio rancore che nutro nei confronti di mio marito...è più una forte delusione....
> Sono sicura del mio disinnamoramento perchè non puo una persona innamorata (come dice lui di essere) non riuscire a capire che alle 10 di sera c'è qualche cosa di strano se la moglie passa le mezz'ore a madare SMS senza considerarlo dopo una giornata che non ci si vede e che normalmente ci si dovrebbe dedicare uno all'altra! Non so Brugola sono veramente tanto tanto delusa....


 
Non mi è chiaro, scusa Dada, che cosa pretenderesti da tuo marito. Tu passi le giornate in rete a chattare con un altro e le serate a mandarti sms con questo. Di tuo marito non sei più innamorata, lo consideri un perfetto idiota ma ti delude perchè lui non si mostra innamorato di te visto che non è geloso...quindi tu stai facendo tutto questo per suscitare la sua gelosia e vedere se ti ama?


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro, scusa Dada, che cosa pretenderesti da tuo marito. Tu passi le giornate in rete a chattare con un altro e le serate a mandarti sms con questo. Di tuo marito non sei più innamorata, lo consideri un perfetto idiota ma ti delude perchè lui non si mostra innamorato di te visto che non è geloso...quindi tu stai facendo tutto questo per suscitare la sua gelosia e vedere se ti ama?


Forse si sto facendo questo per suscitare un po piu interesse da parte sua nei miei confornti!! Non credo sia il modo migliore però sto provando anche così...Mi sento veramente trascurata e sola nonostante viviamo insieme! Arrivo terza dopo suo padre e sua madre e mi da fastidio mooolto fastidio cio. Non so se sono sbagliata io o lui a comportarci cosi!


----------



## lale75 (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Forse si sto facendo questo per suscitare un po piu interesse da parte sua nei miei confornti!! Non credo sia il modo migliore però sto provando anche così...Mi sento veramente trascurata e sola nonostante viviamo insieme! Arrivo terza dopo suo padre e sua madre e mi da fastidio mooolto fastidio cio. Non so se sono sbagliata io o lui a comportarci cosi!


 
ALT! Ma se cerchi l'attenzione di tuo marito forse tutto questo disprezzo nei suoi confronti non lo provi...forse non è vero che non ne sei più innamorata di lui ma, semplicemente, ti senti trascurata, messa da parte...e non credo che frati una storia con un altro potrà risolvere la situazione. Certo parlargli è la cosa migliore ma se, come dici, fa finta di non vedere il problema, allora passa alle misure drastiche: vattene di casa. A quel punto non potrà più dire che va tutto bene e forse gli darai la spinta giusta per darsi una mossa e parlare con te.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Forse si sto facendo questo per suscitare un po piu interesse da parte sua nei miei confornti!! Non credo sia il modo migliore però sto provando anche così...Mi sento veramente trascurata e sola nonostante viviamo insieme! Arrivo terza dopo suo padre e sua madre e mi da fastidio mooolto fastidio cio. Non so se sono sbagliata io o lui a comportarci cosi!


t'invito a rileggerti attentamente e chiederti se non ti sembra di stare pigliandoti in giro da sola.
hai provato altre cose? hai provato a parlare, comunicare, metterlo di fronte a delle scelte obbligate nel caso si ostinasse a ignorare il problema?
la storia che ti senti trascurata è veramente ordinaria...su, un po' di originalità cazzarola!!!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> t'invito a rileggerti attentamente e chiederti se non ti sembra di stare pigliandoti in giro da sola.
> hai provato altre cose? hai provato a parlare, comunicare, metterlo di fronte a delle scelte obbligate nel caso si ostinasse a ignorare il problema?
> la storia che ti senti trascurata è veramente ordinaria...su, un po' di originalità cazzarola!!!


 

....doppio assenso...dire di sentirsi trascurati e comportarsi così sembra un pò una copertina corta....


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> t'invito a rileggerti attentamente e chiederti se non ti sembra di stare pigliandoti in giro da sola.
> hai provato altre cose? hai provato a parlare, comunicare, metterlo di fronte a delle scelte obbligate nel caso si ostinasse a ignorare il problema?
> la storia che ti senti trascurata è veramente ordinaria...su, un po' di originalità cazzarola!!!


Hai ragione manco di originalità ma è la verità!!! Ho gia provato a parlare comunicare e metterlo di fronte a scelte obbligate ma il problema non lo vede e non lo affronta!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Hai ragione manco di originalità ma è la verità!!! Ho gia provato a parlare comunicare e metterlo di fronte a scelte obbligate ma il problema non lo vede e non lo affronta!!!


Tuo marito non affronta il problema?
e allora affrontalo tu, ma senza sotterfugi ridicoli. 
Non va più bene? ti senti trascurata? senti il desiderio di un 'altra persona?
Aria! prendi le tue cose , vattene e inizia una nuova vita da donna libera di scegliere senza ferire o prender per il culo chichhessia.
Meglio che vivere come stai facendo con i piedi i due scarpette per paura di bagnarti i piedini.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non puo una persona innamorata (come dice lui di essere) non riuscire a capire che alle 10 di sera c'è qualche cosa di strano se la moglie passa le mezz'ore a madare SMS senza considerarlo dopo una giornata che non ci si vede e che normalmente ci si dovrebbe dedicare uno all'altra! Non so Brugola sono veramente tanto tanto delusa....


E se pure tuo marito avesse altro per la testa?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (26 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E se pure tuo marito avesse altro per la testa?


 

....


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tuo marito non affronta il problema?
> e allora affrontalo tu, ma senza sotterfugi ridicoli.
> Non va più bene? ti senti trascurata? senti il desiderio di un 'altra persona?
> Aria! prendi le tue cose , vattene e inizia una nuova vita da donna libera di scegliere senza ferire o prender per il culo chichhessia.
> Meglio che vivere come stai facendo con i piedi i due scarpette per paura di bagnarti i piedini.


Non ho paura di bagnarmi i piedi sto cercando di capire anche io cosa voglio.  Non vivo bene di certo con i piedi in 2 scarpe non è facile vivere cosi!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non ho paura di bagnarmi i piedi sto cercando di capire anche io cosa voglio.  Non vivo bene di certo con i piedi in 2 scarpe non è facile vivere cosi!


ok, allora datti una scadenza e prima di quella scadenza non fare niente.
pensa solo a che vuoi e a quello che non vuoi.
Poi agisci.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non ho paura di bagnarmi i piedi sto cercando di capire anche io cosa voglio. Non vivo bene di certo con i piedi in 2 scarpe non è facile vivere cosi!


Certo Dada, hai ragione. Ma due anni di matrimonio, niente figli, o gli parli e risolvi o chiudi e vivi finalmente.


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Humm...*



MK ha detto:


> E se pure tuo marito avesse altro per la testa?


 
Questo sarebbe da dimostrare9, ma é certo che l'atteggiamento di questa coppia non ha le ragioni che sostiene Dada.  Tutto é troppo dubitativo e comunque reattivo...per essere come che viene descritto.  
Quando una persona non ci piace più o non ci interessa, non crea tanto disagio e senso di scarsa attenzione verso di noi. 
Ripeto, anche se sarà difficile conoscerle, ci sono altre ragioni; il tradimento in questa storia é assolutamente casuale e contingente ... la persona era presente e disponibile... non pare si evidenzino connotazioni di scelta profondamente sentita e coinvolta...é stata una scelta oggettiva utile alla bisogna non certo soggettiva.
Bruja


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, allora datti una scadenza e prima di quella scadenza non fare niente.
> pensa solo a che vuoi e a quello che non vuoi.
> Poi agisci.


La scadenza me la sono data! Agosto....! Vado in vacanza da lui e forse è il momento in cui mi posso rendere conto di cosa ha importanza per me e per la mia vita futura


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe da dimostrare9, ma é certo che l'atteggiamento di questa coppia non ha le ragioni che sostiene Dada. Tutto é troppo dubitativo e comunque reattivo...per essere come che viene descritto.
> Quando una persona non ci piace più o non ci interessa, non crea tanto disagio e senso di scarsa attenzione verso di noi.
> Ripeto, anche se sarà difficile conoscerle, ci sono altre ragioni; il tradimento in questa storia é assolutamente casuale e contingente ... la persona era presente e disponibile... non pare si evidenzino connotazioni di scelta profondamente sentita e coinvolta...*é stata una scelta oggettiva utile alla bisogna non certo soggettiva.*
> Bruja


Tanto per cambiare Bruja concordo su tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> La scadenza me la sono data! Agosto....! Vado in vacanza da lui e forse è il momento in cui mi posso rendere conto di cosa ha importanza per me e per la mia vita futura


cazzate.
Evidentemente ti piace continuare a contartela su.
Cosa fai? provi il nuovo e se va bene lo prendi?
e tuo marito nel frattempo??
fino ad agosto che fai?
vabbè, scusa ma non sopporto questo prendersi in giro.
E poi perchè ad agosto?? perchè non prima??


----------



## lale75 (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> La scadenza me la sono data! Agosto....! *Vado in vacanza da lui* e forse è il momento in cui mi posso rendere conto di cosa ha importanza per me e per la mia vita futura


 









  Bel modo di riflettere, onesto soprattutto.Quindi tu ad Agosto vai in vacanza col tuo ganzo e se scopri che non lo sopporti per più dei venti minuti necessari ad una sveltina te ne torni da tuo marito? 
Credo che il consiglio che ti si sta dando sia proprio il contrario: vattene di casa *per stare sola* e vedere che reazione ha tuo marito messo di fronte al fatto compiuto della tua assenza. Se capisci che non c'è speranza vattene dove ti pare col tuo amante...
Sai, pensavo che tu avessi del rancore nei confronti di tuo marito ma sotto sotto ne fossi ancora innamorata ma mi rendo conto, dopo questo tuo post, che stai solo cercando un modo di dare a lui la colpa della fine del vostro matrimonio mentre quella che si progetta già le ferie con un altro sei tu....


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sai, pensavo che tu avessi del rancore nei confronti di tuo marito ma sotto sotto ne fossi ancora innamorata ma mi rendo conto, *dopo questo tuo post, che stai solo cercando un modo di dare a lui la colpa della fine del vostro matrimonio mentre quella che si progetta già le ferie con un altro sei tu*....


donna


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bel modo di riflettere, onesto soprattutto.Quindi tu ad Agosto vai in vacanza col tuo ganzo e se scopri che non lo sopporti per più dei venti minuti necessari ad una sveltina te ne torni da tuo marito?
> Credo che il consiglio che ti si sta dando sia proprio il contrario: vattene di casa *per stare sola* e vedere che reazione ha tuo marito messo di fronte al fatto compiuto della tua assenza. Se capisci che non c'è speranza vattene dove ti pare col tuo amante...
> Sai, pensavo che tu avessi del rancore nei confronti di tuo marito ma sotto sotto ne fossi ancora innamorata ma mi rendo conto, dopo questo tuo post, che stai solo cercando un modo di dare a lui la colpa della fine del vostro matrimonio mentre quella che si progetta già le ferie con un altro sei tu....


 
Ad agosto vado in ferie dal ganzo con mio marito non da sola....Lo so è un gesto avventato e pericoloso ma corro il rischio e non vado solo per testare i 20 minuti di una sveltina per poi decidere con chi stare!!!
Non volgio dare la colpa della fine del matrimonnio a mio marito lo so che sarebbe tutta colpa mia..


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> *Ad agosto vado in ferie dal ganzo con mio marito non da sola....*Lo so è un gesto avventato e pericoloso ma corro il rischio e non vado solo per testare i 20 minuti di una sveltina per poi decidere con chi stare!!!
> Non volgio dare la colpa della fine del matrimonnio a mio marito lo so che sarebbe tutta colpa mia..


ma stai scherzando???
dai che squallore! ti porti dietro il maritino che almeno non sei da sola se l'altro non ti aggrada?
ma va dai...
ci stai prendendo per il culo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ad agosto vado in ferie dal ganzo con mio marito non da sola...*.Lo so è un gesto avventato e pericoloso *ma corro il rischio e non vado solo per testare i 20 minuti di una sveltina per poi decidere con chi stare!!!
> Non volgio dare la colpa della fine del matrimonnio a mio marito lo so che sarebbe tutta colpa mia..



né l'uno né l'altro. solo disgustosamente squallido


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando???
> dai che squallore! ti porti dietro il maritino che almeno non sei da sola se l'altro non ti aggrada?
> ma va dai...
> ci stai prendendo per il culo


Non prendo per il culo è una coincidenza è capitato avevo gia organizzato dove andare in ferie con mio marito!!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non prendo per il culo è una coincidenza è capitato avevo gia organizzato dove andare in ferie con mio marito!!!!


cosa è una coincidenza?
quindi vai in ferie con tuo marito nella città dell'altro?
che delicatezza!
e cosa fai? gli dai appuntamento dove sei con tuo marito e vi valutate fisicamente con l'altro?
non ti credo più.
spero proprio che sia una presa per il culo


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cosa è una coincidenza?
> quindi vai in ferie con tuo marito nella città dell'altro?
> che delicatezza!
> e cosa fai? gli dai appuntamento dove sei con tuo marito e vi valutate fisicamente con l'altro?
> ...


Non è una presa per il culo! il luogo delle ferie l'avevamo gia stabilito! Coincidenza l'altro vive nella stessa zona e ci siamo messi daccordo di vederci! Puo essere squallido se gli salto al collo quando lo vedo o se facciamo sesso intanto che mio marito fa altro! Le mie intenzioni sono di parlare un po per conoscerci poi se deve succedere qualche cosa si vedrà! le sue intenzioni a parole sono uguali ...e quindi vedrò cosa puo succedere...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non è una presa per il culo! il luogo delle ferie l'avevamo gia stabilito! *Coincidenza *l'altro vive nella stessa zona e ci siamo messi daccordo di vederci! Puo essere squallido se gli salto al collo quando lo vedo o se facciamo sesso intanto che mio marito fa altro! Le mie intenzioni sono di parlare un po per conoscerci poi se deve succedere qualche cosa si vedrà! le sue intenzioni a parole sono uguali ...e quindi vedrò cosa puo succedere...


senti , hai finito di prenderci per il culo??


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti , hai finito di prenderci per il culo??


Non prendo per il culo nessuno.....


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

è una storia banale che più banale di così non si può. ci fosse almeno l'innamoramento folle che ti stravolge. no. è solo una banale questione di noia e il tuo amante lo sa. probabilmente lo fa anche con altre ma tu non lo saprai mai.
le storie di chat si cercano e si trovano quando non si ha nessuna intenzione di cambiare niente.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Le mie intenzioni sono di parlare un po per conoscerci poi se deve succedere qualche cosa si vedrà! le sue intenzioni a parole sono uguali ...e quindi vedrò cosa puo succedere...


facci sapere eh??


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ad agosto vado in ferie dal ganzo con mio marito non da sola....Lo so è un gesto avventato e pericoloso ma corro il rischio e non vado solo per testare i 20 minuti di una sveltina per poi decidere con chi stare!!!
> Non volgio dare la colpa della fine del matrimonnio a mio marito lo so che sarebbe tutta colpa mia..


 dici che si incazza se proponi al marito di assistere al tutto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Le mie intenzioni sono di parlare un po per conoscerci poi se deve succedere qualche cosa si vedrà! le sue intenzioni a parole sono uguali ...e quindi vedrò cosa puo succedere...


ti  consiglio di iniziare a  copulare prima ancora di dirsi "piacere"


----------



## Old pincopallina (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ad agosto vado in ferie dal ganzo con mio marito non da sola....Lo so è un gesto avventato e pericoloso ma corro il rischio e non vado solo per testare i 20 minuti di una sveltina per poi decidere con chi stare!!!
> Non volgio dare la colpa della fine del matrimonnio a mio marito lo so che sarebbe tutta colpa mia..


 
dada non ti offendere...secondo me non stai bene... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









poi se è una presa per il culo mi risolleva...e mi fa sperare che non tutto è perduto


----------



## Old velistasolitario (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una storia banale che più banale di così non si può. ci fosse almeno l'innamoramento folle che ti stravolge. no. è solo una banale questione di noia e il tuo amante lo sa. probabilmente lo fa anche con altre ma tu non lo saprai mai.
> le storie di chat si cercano e si trovano quando non si ha nessuna intenzione di cambiare niente.


 

....quanta ragione....


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....quanta ragione....


 
Puo essere mah...


----------



## Old Amy (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ad agosto vado in ferie dal ganzo con mio marito non da sola....Lo so è un gesto avventato e pericoloso ma corro il rischio e non vado solo per testare i 20 minuti di una sveltina per poi decidere con chi stare!!!
> Non volgio dare la colpa della fine del matrimonnio a mio marito lo so che sarebbe tutta colpa mia..


 
 ossignùr pare Beautiful  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















te sei fuori!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  datti una scrollata dada


----------



## Old Amy (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> facci sapere eh??


perfida, mica la violenta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

scusino, qualcuno ha visto la maschera?
non la trovo e il mio posto è occupato


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> le storie di chat si cercano e si trovano quando non si ha nessuna intenzione di cambiare niente.


Mica tutte Anna, ne conosco una che dura da anni, iniziata in un forum...


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ad agosto vado in ferie dal ganzo con mio marito non da sola....Lo so è un gesto avventato e pericoloso ma corro il rischio e non vado solo per testare i 20 minuti di una sveltina per poi decidere con chi stare!!!
> Non volgio dare la colpa della fine del matrimonnio a mio marito lo so che sarebbe tutta colpa mia..


Dada Dada... tuo marito è tuo marito, non papi... La vedo molto pericolosa questa cosa, molto. Se proprio ci tieni vedetevi PRIMA, da soli voi due.


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non è una presa per il culo! il luogo delle ferie l'avevamo gia stabilito! Coincidenza l'altro vive nella stessa zona e ci siamo messi daccordo di vederci! Puo essere squallido se gli salto al collo quando lo vedo *o se facciamo sesso intanto che mio marito fa altro*! Le mie intenzioni sono di parlare *un po per conoscerci* poi se deve succedere qualche cosa si vedrà! le sue intenzioni a parole sono uguali ...e quindi vedrò cosa puo succedere...


Scusa ma mi sfugge la dinamica. SE non vuoi fare nulla finchè tuo marito fa altro che fai? te lo porti dietro e fai conoscenza col ganzo coinvolgendo anche tuo marito? (sai mai che lo trova affascinante pure lui e fate una robetta a tre)...oppure l'intenzione è di approfittare finchè il marito è preso da altre attività per conoscere il tipo? Vi vedo già: tuo marito che ronfa sotto l'ombrellone mentre tu ti tieni per mano con il tuo amichetto casualmente seduto sotto l'ombrellone a fianco...
E semplicemente scaricare un marito che disprezzi e vuoi umiliare al punto da volertelo portare dietro per fargliela sotto il naso, no? Andresti in vacanza libera da vincoli e potresti dedicare al tuo hold man tutto il tempo che vuoi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ma io chatto anche la sera!
> Ma, non so se tu sei sposata o convivi, non ti verrebbe qualche dubbio vedere il tuo compagno passare le serate al pc?!? A lui no, per lui è normale lo si fa per svagarsi un pò!!!


 Sono arrivata qui.
Se non sei Air che fa uno scherzo...e non sei un fake

...fai venire il latte alle ginocchia.


Non vado oltre


----------



## Old dada (4 Marzo 2009)

Grazie a tutti per i consigli e gli attacchi!!! Ho risolto il problema....


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per i consigli e gli attacchi!!! Ho risolto il problema....


Chiusa la storia?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chiusa la storia?


no. si è fatta mandare la foto..


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. si è fatta mandare la foto..

































ps ma non se l'erano già scambiata la foto? Dadaaaaaa... dai che siamo curiose, dicci dicci


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. si è fatta mandare la foto..





MK ha detto:


> ps ma non se l'erano già scambiata la foto? Dadaaaaaa... dai che siamo curiose, dicci dicci



Ma perche' non usavano di gia' la webcam?


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma perche' non usavano di gia' la webcam?


Dici? Ma no, col marito in casa?


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dici? Ma no, col marito in casa?



il marito in casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   la moglie in casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ...


----------



## Old dada (4 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> il marito in casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
FINITOOOOOOO


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> FINITOOOOOOO


Cosa? Come? Quando?


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> FINITOOOOOOO


... hai ragione scusa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old dada (4 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... hai ragione scusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa di che! Domanda lecita dopo una parola scritta cosi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (4 Marzo 2009)

e quindi? ci puoi spiegare?


----------



## Old dada (4 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e quindi? ci puoi spiegare?


Certo lui mi ha detto che non sta bene ha problemi e che non c'è con la testa ed io glio ho detto che non lo chiamo piu se vuole sa dove trovarmi!!!! E come conclusione penso che non mi chiamerà piu anche se spero l'esatto contrario.....
Mi sono tirata la zappa sui piedi? boh vedremo


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Certo lui mi ha detto che non sta bene ha problemi e che non c'è con la testa ed io glio ho detto che non lo chiamo piu se vuole sa dove trovarmi!!!! E come conclusione penso che non mi chiamerà piu anche se spero l'esatto contrario.....
> Mi sono tirata la zappa sui piedi? boh vedremo


Dada scusa ma... non è che avrà trovato un'altra amica?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps hai fatto bene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Certo lui mi ha detto che non sta bene ha problemi e che non c'è con la testa ed io glio ho detto che non lo chiamo piu se vuole sa dove trovarmi!!!! E come conclusione penso che non mi chiamerà piu anche se spero l'esatto contrario.....
> Mi sono tirata la zappa sui piedi? boh vedremo


 Ma come stai?
Ti dcevi innamorata ...ora come ti senti?
Hai intenzione di ripartire dalla realtà o di cercare ancora ...on line?


----------



## Old dada (5 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come stai?
> Ti dcevi innamorata ...ora come ti senti?
> Hai intenzione di ripartire dalla realtà o di cercare ancora ...on line?


Come mi sento.....da schifo!!! Mi manca e lo vorrei chiamare per mandarlo a quel paese e dirgli come sto soffrendo... Realtà o on line non cambia molto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Come mi sento.....da schifo!!! Mi manca e lo vorrei chiamare per mandarlo a quel paese e dirgli come sto soffrendo... *Realtà o on line non cambia molto*


No invece cambia molto!
On line è evadere dalla realtà (magari complicandotela), è un modo per non affrontarla.
Guardare la realtà è considerare lo stato del tuo rapporto con tuo marito, valutare le energie che sei pronta a investire per ricostruire il tuo matrimonio e decidere se impegnartici o scegliere di separarti e di cercare la tua serenità altrove, ma ...nel reale.


----------



## Old inutilmente (5 Marzo 2009)

infantile, immatura. primo perchè hai sposato un uomo che poverino magari ti ama e non riesce a vedere l'immaturità pericolosa che sta dentro di te. Il fatto che, anche se troppo presto, ti sei accorta di non provare niente per lui mi può anche andar bene, tutti possono abagliare, ma che tu cerchi di trovare il grande amore, che ti soddisfi mentalmente e sessualmente tramite un chat, è un chiaro sintomo che sei una bambina, e al guaio di esserti sposata con così leggerezza sei pronta subito a causarne degli altri a te stessa ed ad altri. Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti anni hai. Se son pochi non capirai ora, se sono abbastanza (più di 25) non capirai mai. Auguri a tuo marito scusa la schiettezza.


----------

